# no tricky dance moves



## skeet (Mar 6, 2006)

36 yr old girly-man 
6 ft 195 lbs of gelatinous ooze

I'm incredibly squishy & weak at the moment as I have not done any sort of training in many years. I'll be using an olympic weight set to train with. My back is messed up so that unfortunately rules out leg work. I figure if I put this online maybe I will stick with it.


----------



## skeet (Mar 6, 2006)

bodyweight
195

bench press
115 x 12
115 x 11
115 x 08

seated press
65 x 11
65 x 06
65 x 04

standing curl
65 x 09
65 x 05
65 x 05


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2006)

Good lookin start, stick with it my Friend!!!


----------



## skeet (Mar 7, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin start, stick with it my Friend!!!


thx


----------



## skeet (Mar 7, 2006)

thought I would try out something a little different

bodyweight - 195

ab wheel - 3

hindu pushups - 5

pullups - 2

 

I also tried to do some hindu squats (very bad for the knees) but my right knee wouldnt go for it so then I tried some one legged squats and was barely able to do one even with 2 arms assisting LOL

man I got a long way to go!


----------



## Pylon (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey, you're on the right track.  You've started, which puts you ahead of most people out there.  Stay with it!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Hey, you're on the right track.  You've started, which puts you ahead of most people out there.  Stay with it!


  Words of Wisdom!!!


----------



## skeet (Mar 8, 2006)

This weekend im going to get some measurements and a picture put up so I can look back at it later to see where I was and laugh. Today I look at myself in the mirror and wanna puke. Amazing what a sedantary lifestyle will do to you. I'm changing up my diet starting tomorrow too.


bodyweight - 196

squat  - 27 . 16 . 11 . 8  . 9

ab wheel  - 3

pushup  - 11 . 7 . 5

pullup - 3


My goal is to rep out with pistol squats and hindu pushups but will stick with the basics until I get my strength up and weight down.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey now my Friend, don't be so hard on yourself, your doing the right thing, no-one is gonna fault you BRother Skeet!!! Pics are a good thing!!!


----------



## skeet (Mar 9, 2006)

my whole body aches!
did some pullups though

pullup - 4 . 3 . 3


----------



## skeet (Mar 9, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey now my Friend, don't be so hard on yourself, your doing the right thing, no-one is gonna fault you BRother Skeet!!! Pics are a good thing!!!


thanks for your positive comments


----------



## Pylon (Mar 9, 2006)

See?  Even achy, you manage some work.  Consistency is the key!


----------



## skeet (Mar 10, 2006)

Pylon said:
			
		

> See?  Even achy, you manage some work.  Consistency is the key!


 and now im shaky 


35 squats
18 pushups
05 pullups
17 ab wheel halfway


I feel pretty well spent. This was my best workout so far.


----------



## skeet (Mar 11, 2006)

6'0" 195

43" chest

38" waist

15" bicep

16" neck


I was going to post a pic but I had to delete it when I saw it. Just picture Al Bundy in some tighty-whities and that's all you need to know. Maybe next year!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 12, 2006)

Keep at it my Friend!!! Still say you should post a pic, Best Wishes to and for you!!!


----------



## skeet (Mar 12, 2006)

pushups
10 + 10 + 10 + 10 + 10 + 2 = 52

pullups
5 + 2 + 3 = 10

squats
1 set but lost count after 20 or so 


I've been eating pumpernickel bread the last couple of days and have had a lot of intestinal disturbances. So I did a little research on pumpernickel...

"German, probably from dialectal, term of abuse : obsolete Pumper, *breaking wind* (from dialectal pumpern, to break wind, from Middle High German, to knock, frequentative of pumpen, of imitative origin) + German Nickel, goblin ; see nickel"

...needless to say I threw the rest of the loaf in the garbage.


----------



## skeet (Mar 18, 2006)

Monday Chinups
6 + 6 + 4 + 2 = 18

Tuesday Pushups
20 + 15 + 12 + 10 = 57

Thursday Chinups
7 + 6 + 5 + 4 = 22

Friday Pushups
25 + 20 + 20 + 15 = 80


"If you always put limits on everything you do, physical or anything else. It will spread into your work and into your life. There are no limits. There are only plateaus, and you must not stay there, you must go beyond them." --Bruce Lee


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 18, 2006)

Good lookin w/o's, Great quote, so true!!!


----------

